# Chinese Disneyland



## mussy (Jan 9, 2012)

Not sure if this counts as a post but I think it would be of intererest:
http://www.theatlantic.com/infocus/2011/12/chinas-abandoned-wonderland/100207/


----------



## TeeJF (Jan 9, 2012)

Bit far to go!


----------



## tank2020 (Jan 9, 2012)

Why do the Chinese copy everything, you can see their inspiration...."Thorpe Park"


----------



## maximus (Jan 9, 2012)

It looks like a park near me.....which is actually open lol!


----------



## klempner69 (Jan 9, 2012)

Bit grim if you ask me..thanks for the linky


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 10, 2012)

Wow, fantastic photos. Love the steel frame of an unfinished building. Cheers for the link, Mussy.


----------

